# All Kinds of brim



## BrewerE (Dec 9, 2007)

Me an my cousins all went to our friends house and caught 46 brim in less than an hour under a dock and trees.. we were usin regular ol crickets you can buy at the store...


----------



## kentucky_country_boy (Dec 14, 2007)

nice job


----------

